# Quotetracker news



## macca (30 July 2007)

Hi all,

Setting up Quotetracker on my PC.

I have set it up to get ASX 20 mins data delayed prices OK but I can't get it to pick up the announcements.

I presume that comes under "news" in QT, have located the selection panel, ticked the appropriate ASX boxes under the snapshot tab, but I can't get the little light bulbs to appear on my portfolio.

Can someone using QT tell me what I am missing please.


----------



## Damuzzdu (31 July 2007)

macca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Setting up Quotetracker on my PC.
> 
> ...




Macca,

Here's a screencap of my setup and I have no issues. Make sure you have selected "ASX News - Australia".

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## macca (31 July 2007)

Thanks for that Muzz, after carefully checking each item I find mine is exactly the same as yours 

I think I will have to reinstall and see if I can get it to fire up !!

At least I know I set it up OK, that is pretty good for me


----------



## Damuzzdu (31 July 2007)

macca said:


> Thanks for that Muzz, after carefully checking each item I find mine is exactly the same as yours
> 
> I think I will have to reinstall and see if I can get it to fire up !!
> 
> At least I know I set it up OK, that is pretty good for me




Ok, Macca odd!!!

Lets go thru a few things.

1. Do a webupdate, ASX did an update to their feeds a while back. I noticed this when i did an update a few days ago. Seclect Options Webupdate.

Also check that you have current version, here's screencap of mine.

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## macca (31 July 2007)

Hi Muzz,

Web Update............. That did it !! 

Now I have ugly grey light bulbs, how do I get the pretty yellow ones ?

I guess that is for streaming news, anyway thanks for your help, all is OK now.


----------



## Damuzzdu (31 July 2007)

macca said:


> Hi Muzz,
> 
> Web Update............. That did it !!
> 
> ...




Ok good "news" (haha). You should get grey coloured bulbs on portfolios screens, but they will be "yellow" on the news page.

I'm working on getting "yellow" onto portfolio's pages.

Will get back to you later in the day.

Cheers
Muzz


----------

